# Life Style Club > Desi Recipes >  Breaded Meat & potato Balls

## Tulip

*Ingredients:*
Already prepared mince meat 1 cup. 
boiled potatoes 5-6.  
bread crumbs for wrapping.  
oil for frying. 
egg whites 2. 
zeera 1 tsp. 
dhaniya powder 1/2 a tsp. 
salt to taste. 
crushed pepper to taste. 
ginger/garlic paste 1 tsp.

*Method:*
Cook mince meat with salt, crushed pepper, zeera, dhaniya powder and ginger garlic paste and a cup of water in it. 
Fry the meat when water dries.   
Peel and mash  the potatoes.  
Mix a pinch of zeera in the potatoes.   
Make small round balls of the keema pressing the balls to make them hard. Now cover them with a layer of mashed potatoes. 
Make into a ball. dip it in the egg white covering whole ball and then dip it in a bowl of bread crumbs.  
Cover whole ball with the crumbs then fry until nice and brown. 
Serve with chutney of your taste.

----------

